# Hysterectomies



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone here had one? If so, would you mind telling me what the circumstances were that facilitated having it? 

I want one. Yesterday. I just don't know that my Dr. would agree. Things are really, really bad. I'm 52 (53 in march) and there's no sign of slowing down. I can't continue to menstruate for 9 days. There is more, but I don't dare post it on any forum, anywhere. 

I'm just wondering under what conditions a woman can have a hysterectomy. I'm really hoping that I'd qualify. I'd get it done tomorrow if I could.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you had testing for fibroids and endometriosis? Those are the most common causes of long periods.

Get your dr. on board and s/he'll figure out why you should have it. Good luck!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> Have you had testing for fibroids and endometriosis?


I don't know. I have (semi) regular paps. If that's something they look for during a pap, then I have. 

I will admit to not being proactive or asking questions or anything when it comes to a pap smear. I'm always focused on just getting through it, and getting the hell out of there. I could probably use hypnosis to get through one, that's how much I hate and try to avoid them. Even though I know better......


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

major misfit said:


> If so, would you mind telling me what the circumstances were that facilitated having it?


I had an 'optional' hysterectomy about 10 years ago. My condition was not life-threatening, but the pain was constant. I had it done because I already had 4 kids. My uterus, was prolapsed, hardened, and swollen and I had moderate fibroids. One of the best decisions I've ever made.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

major misfit said:


> Has anyone here had one? If so, would you mind telling me what the circumstances were that facilitated having it?


I have. I had fibroids and adnomyosis. I had fibroids on my adnomyosis! I had periods that lasted about 2.5 weeks per month and was so heavy that I had to use incontenence products instead of feminine hygiene products.



> I want one. Yesterday. I just don't know that my Dr. would agree. Things are really, really bad. I'm 52 (53 in march) and there's no sign of slowing down. I can't continue to menstruate for 9 days. There is more, but I don't dare post it on any forum, anywhere.


Yah I hear you. Go speak to your doc and see about stuff on your uterus causing this. 



> I'm just wondering under what conditions a woman can have a hysterectomy. I'm really hoping that I'd qualify. I'd get it done tomorrow if I could.


Depending on the cause, you might be able to get away with an ablation. Get in to your doc. Best thing I have ever done in my life.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

You're all using terms I've never heard before.  (adnomyosis)

I'm calling my Dr. tomorrow. *deep breath*


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

major misfit said:


> You're all using terms I've never heard before.  (adnomyosis)


I am sure I spelled it wrong. Many people are familiar with fibroids and endometriosis. Adenomyosis is similar and also can cause mentrual hell. Unlike endometriosis, ablation cannot treat adenomyosis.


> I'm calling my Dr. tomorrow. *deep breath*


Good on you. Get an ultrasound. I no longer have a cervix. Guess what? Zero risk of cervical cancer!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I've heard the term "ablation", but have no idea what the procedure is. I'll have to google it. It's been 2 years since my last pap, and surely all hell couldn't have broken loose in that time...but I guess anything's possible. It sure feels like it has.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I haven't, but my mom did when i was about 19 or 20, so I remember what was wrong with her and stuff. She had it done because her periods had gone from about 5-7 days (which everyone considers normal) to 8-12. Her bleeding was so heavy that she could put in a super plus tampon, and the thickest pad you could buy at the same time, and 15 minutes later, they would be full and need to be changed. Her cramping went from painful but bearable to pure agony. 

She had her uterus removed, but they left the ovaries. So no hormones afterward, which made her happy. But it did kind of jumpstart menopause. 

And yes, they do (kind of) check for fibroids and such during a pap. At least, my doctor does. I just had mine last week, and after they took the sample, she put did a full pelvic exam, checking everything out and commented that it didn't seem there was anything to worry about in terms of irregularities or fibroids - her exact words. If your doctor doesn't do that, I bet they will if you ask them to.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm seeing the phrase, "best thing I ever did" a lot, so the message is clear! Go for it. Ablation is where they remove the lining of your uterus so you don't have any more periods. The procedure itself actually takes about 90 seconds (one version, anyway), followed by 3 weeks of your body flushing the lining out, and then no more periods. But if you have certain conditions, it isn't the recommended procedure. Until you ask your doc, you won't know. Get thee to a gynocologist! (yeah, I stole that from Shakespeare).


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

lol! That's what I noticed (the "best thing I ever did"). I'm such a hypocrit...always harping about fear (holding you back) and yet here I am such a wussy. My mother and sister both had to have hysterectomies after their tubals. I had my tubal with my last. Have always wondered if there was a connection somehow. 

I gotta call me doc...*groan*


----------



## ktilash (May 27, 2010)

An ablation doesn't always work to stop your cycle. Just beaware. I tried it first and it still had to have the hysterectomy. Talk to your doctor.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

I had one back in October...I had varicose veins there and it was pretty painful. It helped relieve that pain and the pressure it was putting on my legs and feet.
I am taking vagifem tablets now because my vaginal area atrophied after the surgery...something for you to think about.
My doctor told me that I had adnomyosis which I didn't know about. I did have fibroids when I was younger.
Do some serious thinking before you make this decision.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

ktilash said:


> An ablation doesn't always work to stop your cycle. Just beaware. I tried it first and it still had to have the hysterectomy. Talk to your doctor.


The thing is to get the right dX before doing a bunch of procedures. My doc knew ablation would not work for me because of the adenomyosis. But it will work often for endometriosis.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Have your hemaglobin check for Anemia !!!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I had fibroids. Had that thing out after my last child and IT WAS THE BEST THING I EVER DID!!!!!! im 41 got it done about 8 years ago. Still got my ovaries.


----------

